# recommendations on state schools in costa blanca or around malaga



## dolly2801 (Sep 15, 2008)

Morning!
After a couple of visits to Spain, our potential of moving seems more of a reality each day! We have family in Guardamar on the costa blanca and we do love the area, any recommendations on state spanish schools in the area? Ideally ones with a good mix of British and Spanish pupils. the other factor is that I.T work seems in more abundance around the Malaga region so may result in a more realistic option for hubby to get a job in this area, so again any recommendations greatly appreciated. I have one child nursery age and the other just ready for primary school.
Thank for any sugestions etc x


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Bear in mind that you will be ALLOCATED a school place - and you cannot normally choose where.

Normally will be the closest one to where you are registered on the PADRON (i.e where you live). It can however be elsewhere esp if you go to an area where the school has no spare places. And it can happen that the school nearest to you is not the one that covers your residential area. 

Also if you require special needs (i.e Spanish language integration classes) it may happen that the closest school does not have this (though this is rare) - could be over allocated though - this is less rare.

There is a reasonable amount of "discussion" about this - it's hit the news in Madrid as there are parents who are unhappy with their allocated schools area - Normally better off folk whose school is in a rougher part. There are also cases where siblings (in one case TWINS) have to go to different schools and this I know they do TRY to redress. 

The official answer is simple - This is where you have been allocated. If you want to choose - go private.


----------



## dolly2801 (Sep 15, 2008)

ok but would still like any personal recommendations as we haven't decided on an exact location yet and working aside, school is our biggest concern so knowing at least where some of the good ones are could help us on selecting a location, a house is a house after all!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

dolly2801 said:


> ok but would still like any personal recommendations as we haven't decided on an exact location yet and working aside, school is our biggest concern so knowing at least where some of the good ones are could help us on selecting a location, a house is a house after all!



It a bit of an impossible question. How do you decide in a foriegn country which is a good school and which isnt??? My kids went to an international school in Cartama Malaga, my son is doing great there, but my 11 yo daughter wanted to try a state school. so we looked at the schools in our area (there are 6 schools for her age group here) and - well. they all seemed the same - I had no idea how to know which were good and which werent. I asked some english mums and they all said their kids schools were the best, I read up on them on the internet, I looked around a couple of them and they all seemed to have good facilities, results etc.. So I simply asked my daughter which one she liked best and fortunately the town hall reccomended the same one. So she's there and has been for four weeks!!! ......... and she absolutely hates it!!! So however good it is, her attitude is going to prevent her from learning much. I suspect she'll be back at Sunlands after christmas!

Jo


----------

